

Santa Maps Dive - onra87
http://santadive.withgoogle.com/

======
ImJasonH
Looks like it's based on
[http://mapdive.weareinstrument.com/](http://mapdive.weareinstrument.com/)

------
theseanz
Sucks you have to use Chrome for it to work right. Reminds me of the bad old
days of "Best viewed in Internet Explorer."

~~~
scrabble
Worked just fine in Firefox.

~~~
theseanz
I didn't get sound and it ran really slowly in FF 25.

------
mentos
thought it was cool for what it was

but i was really hoping I would be able to crash into the big christmas tree
at the end but instead the cut scene took over

maybe make the last checkpoint a giant house with a chimney that you have to
get in otherwise you lose?

------
visakanv
HOLY SHIT. I'm a non-programmer, so bear with me- is this made entirely in
chrome? I remember when I was a kid and I'd have so much fun playing similar
games made in Flash... Wow. This is wonderful.

~~~
dlsx
>is this made entirely in chrome?

>chrome is a language

Google Chrome is a botnet. Not a programming language. Having it installed on
your computer keep Google "in the know" because literally everything you type
is key logged and sent to Google HQ.

~~~
patrickaljord
Botnet again? Are you part of the scroogled team or something?

------
dan1234
Works fine in Sarfari 7, but only if you change the user agent to Chrome.

------
gknoy
Is there a way to invert the Y axis? (up -> nose down) This looks like it
would be rather fun with a gamepad, as well.

------
DaemonHN
The controls are pretty horrible, especially when using the mouse and the
cursor leaves the viewport.

~~~
alttag
Concur. But WASD works.

------
dubcanada
It freezes after like 5 seconds for me (buffer cannot be null) with Opera 19
(latest dev).

------
craigching
Not working on Linux for me, neither in Firefox 24.0 nor Chrome 30.0.1599.14

~~~
ingenium
Works on Linux (Ubuntu 12.04) for me with Intel graphics, Chrome 31.0.1650.63
(current stable). Maybe your card isn't supported by WebGL? Test it:
[http://get.webgl.org/](http://get.webgl.org/)

~~~
craigching
Well, duh, yeah, that's it :p I am running my Linux host under Virtual Box and
I don't believe I have 3d acceleration enabled, if it would even work if I
did. Thanks for pointing that out!

------
crashandburn4
doesn't appear to work for me, linux chrome Version 31.0.1650.63

~~~
nly
Works here, same version. Try going to this URL

chrome://gpu/

------
dlsx
Doesn't work unless you have the Chrome botnet installed.

Pls bury this thread, and uninstall Chrome for nightly.

~~~
patrickaljord
Chrome botnet? Really?

------
AdmiralAsshat
"santadive.withgoogle.com wants to use your computer's location. Allow/Deny"

And that's all I needed to know.

~~~
cbhl
If you click "Deny" it will still work; it just uses it so that it can show
your neighbourhood in the map underneath you.

